# The instinct of survival.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The instinct of survival is in every animal, we are all biologically animals, some animals like the little squirrels forage constantly to prepared for the winter, it comes naturally for them, we are also born with that instinct but some of Us look at it in another way, we focus more on skills than foraging or food storage, preserving, we go overboard on equipment we forget survival common sense which is the main principal in surviving. Why will I try to make or buy medieval weapons for defense or hunting when I have a weapon or can get one, makes no sense, I live in Fl, do I need winter survival skills, no, how about a Jeep with winch and 40 lights on top, no. So common sense applies here like in any survival situation. If you smoke, how much money you spend on this useless habit that can be directed to your survival endeavors?, don’t tell me that you will be spending money on cigarettes for that survival moment ,the story of the 3 little pigs comes to mind here, and no common sense. I really don`t need to go to Rambo U to learn any skills related to survival, I was born with them, that little squirrel is in all of Us. My energy most be focus on food for the winter not learning how to kill a deer with a blow gun or stock on weapons to start WW3,the survival thinking of many is somehow confuse with the real events that we may be facing or the doom scenario of many dreams gone wasted .l be the first one to preach learning not to be confuse with unnecessary/unrealistic skills. 
My Opinion????.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You have some really unique issues living on the southern tip of FL in a huge metro area with tons of old people from NYC and up the east coast. Just moving north for you could be an experience. A really good boat would be on my list of things to have in your area. Miami could become a real nightmare if the curtain does go up one day. 

If you speak to doctors the term survival instinct refers to "the will to live". To survive it takes a will to get through. In talking to many many young people today I see an alarming number of them who do not see why they would want to survive if they lost the internet, cell phones and social media. 

You are correct in that Florida will become a nightmare for anyone planning on hunting for survival. People would kill every cow in the field for just a piece of meat and leave the carcass rotting in the sun. I wish you well in putting together a plan to get out if you have to. GB


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

First I agree with you that we are all born with innate instincts, however, we are so removed from our ancient ancestors, and the earth, that when faced with a survival situation many will perish because our instincts are buried. When a person spends a lot of time in the wilderness skills can be developed which boarder on what would appear to be physic ability. That being said, when you say that you live in Florida and have no need of winter skills, you are not only limiting yourself but are being very short sighted, when you say that you have no need to learn to make or use "medieval weapons" again you are being short sighted and are limiting yourself, what happens if you don't access to a "modern" weapon ? And what about the pleasure one gets from making an item with your own hands? Do you know that you can die of hypothermia long before the temp. reaches freezing or below? Being prepared for an emergency or disaster is part of survival, but for me surviving in the wilds is being part of, and being in touch with nature. Finally Knowledge is power so I don't understand your comment about "unnecessary/unrealistic skills", if you learn something new, whether or not it has to do with prepping, are you not enriched and have you not expanded your mind?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

if all these kids die because the internet shuts down then fine by me, more room for me to survive


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I guess survival is in the eye of the beholder. To some it would be simply being able to eat, to some, to have shelter, to others to have both, this opinion expands . Some would think eating berries was good enough, some wouldn't. To decide that one's opinion is correct and other's are wrong seems like it would be pretty imperialistic.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what skills you consider "unrealistic/unnessesary", but in a situation where you must fend for yourself, without the luxury of "store bought" items, then, any and every skill you learn can be the difference between life and death. I don't know about you but I am the type of person who wont give up, give in, or quit. Knowing how to make fire, shelter, hunt and process the kill, basic medical knowledge, metal fabrication, construction, electrical and plumbing knowledge, sewing, cooking, what wild edibles are safe, water purification, self defense, knowing how to improvise just about anything, even tying knots, etc, are what can and will be the deciding factors on my own ability to make it through adverse situations. To me there is very little knowledge or just about ANY skill that can't or wont be benificial in my life. From every day functioning to surviving disasters. :2thumb:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

As far as Survival Instinct, IMHO, that instinct in todays populace, for the most part will consist of attempting to run away from a threat. I don't believe for a second that you think because people have a "survival instinct" that is an emergency, you would automatically know how to make a fire, or trap your dinner and know how to gut it and process it. These things are learned not bestowed. 

Or maybe I misunderstood your reasoning? If so, my apologies. If not, then you may wanna learn some real basics of survival!!! Or not...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You must also remember that WE are NOT at the top of the food chain. You need to be prepared for that.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> You have some really unique issues living on the southern tip of FL in a huge metro area with tons of old people from NYC and up the east coast. Just moving north for you could be an experience. A really good boat would be on my list of things to have in your area. Miami could become a real nightmare if the curtain does go up one day.
> 
> If you speak to doctors the term survival instinct refers to "the will to live". To survive it takes a will to get through. In talking to many many young people today I see an alarming number of them who do not see why they would want to survive if they lost the internet, cell phones and social media.
> 
> You are correct in that Florida will become a nightmare for anyone planning on hunting for survival. People would kill every cow in the field for just a piece of meat and leave the carcass rotting in the sun. I wish you well in putting together a plan to get out if you have to. GB


I totally agree with you, I have witness fighting over water, ice, baby food during electrical black outs, here also we had horses been kill just to get the 4 legs for meat without any need for it, seen my neighbors run to the store for food/water after the event has past, parents dropping their kids at the bus stop under a thunderstorm without a rain coat with $200.00 shoes and $300.00 cell phones, GrinnanBarrett people just forget the past and are to busy to see the future and they quickly blame the Gov. for their own ignorance.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

I would not agree that we are "born" with survival instincts, like your referring too. As humans we have survival instincts to keep breathing, seek food and water, and keep our body temperature at, or near, normothermic. With your reasoning, if someone that couldn't swim was thrown in the ocean, they would survive because they have an instinct to breath. Our population is at 7 billion now because of modern advances in medicine, technology, plastics etc. Even when people knew how to survive, before our modern era, people died at a greater rate than today. Nature is unforgiving, and without our modern world to insulate ourselves from it, many people will die. Just like learning to swim, so I have a better chance of not drowning. I will keep practicing my survival skills and prepping, to better my chances of living, if disaster occurs.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> First I agree with you that we are all born with innate instincts, however, we are so removed from our ancient ancestors, and the earth, that when faced with a survival situation many will perish because our instincts are buried. When a person spends a lot of time in the wilderness skills can be developed which boarder on what would appear to be physic ability. That being said, when you say that you live in Florida and have no need of winter skills, you are not only limiting yourself but are being very short sighted, when you say that you have no need to learn to make or use "medieval weapons" again you are being short sighted and are limiting yourself, what happens if you don't access to a "modern" weapon ? And what about the pleasure one gets from making an item with your own hands? Do you know that you can die of hypothermia long before the temp. reaches freezing or below? Being prepared for an emergency or disaster is part of survival, but for me surviving in the wilds is being part of, and being in touch with nature. Finally Knowledge is power so I don't understand your comment about "unnecessary/unrealistic skills", if you learn something new, whether or not it has to do with prepping, are you not enriched and have you not expanded your mind?


Unnecessary/unrealistic skills are those that will served no purpose in a real event, why learn to start a fire by rubbing two sticks with the many modern tools out there, how many people you know that don`t have a modern weapon. Being prepared for an emergency or disaster is part of survival, I didn`t say it wasn't ,that many will die, that`s true, making something with your hands is great entertainment, nothing wrong with that ,winter skills
in Florida, I will need a big freezer to practice them and many experts have gone into the wilderness but have never come out, is that because lack of skills or lack of preparations, two different things.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

MetalPrepper said:


> I guess survival is in the eye of the beholder. To some it would be simply being able to eat, to some, to have shelter, to others to have both, this opinion expands . Some would think eating berries was good enough, some wouldn't. To decide that one's opinion is correct and other's are wrong seems like it would be pretty imperialistic.


You just hit the nail in the head, MetalPrepper, is nothing more than my opinion, nothing more.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

pandamonium said:


> As far as Survival Instinct, IMHO, that instinct in todays populace, for the most part will consist of attempting to run away from a threat. I don't believe for a second that you think because people have a "survival instinct" that is an emergency, you would automatically know how to make a fire, or trap your dinner and know how to gut it and process it. These things are learned not bestowed.
> 
> Or maybe I misunderstood your reasoning? If so, my apologies. If not, then you may wanna learn some real basics of survival!!! Or not...


No apologies needed here, we all see things different, that`s what makes this forum so good and clean


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I read my first "survival book" when I was 10.
It belonged to my dad and it just sort of resonated.

I went on to join Brownies and then Girl Guides which gave me a very good grounding in the basics of knot and rope work, etc.

Since then I've expanded my knowledge of eatable plants, trap and snare laying, finding water.

It's stood me in good stead and it's saved me a few times.
The Australian bush can be a very unforgiving place for those people who are unprepared. 

I make a habit of buying updated eatable /useful plant reference books esp. ones that concentrate on Northern Australia so my knowledge is current.
I go for long hikes in the local National Parks with the book in hand to see how many described species I can identify and, if it's their season to be harvested, try some to see if they suit my taste.
I'll make notations in the margins.

When it it all boils down I guess I'm fairly confident of my ability to survive, my hobby of hunting feral pigs non-withstanding.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

readytogo said:


> The instinct of survival is in every animal, we are all biologically animals, some animals like the little squirrels forage constantly to prepared for the winter, it comes naturally for them, we are also born with that instinct but some of Us look at it in another way, we focus more on skills than foraging or food storage, preserving, we go overboard on equipment we forget survival common sense which is the main principal in surviving. Why will I try to make or buy medieval weapons for defense or hunting when I have a weapon or can get one, makes no sense, I live in Fl, do I need winter survival skills, no, how about a Jeep with winch and 40 lights on top, no. So common sense applies here like in any survival situation. If you smoke, how much money you spend on this useless habit that can be directed to your survival endeavors?, don't tell me that you will be spending money on cigarettes for that survival moment ,the story of the 3 little pigs comes to mind here, and no common sense. I really don`t need to go to Rambo U to learn any skills related to survival, I was born with them, that little squirrel is in all of Us. My energy most be focus on food for the winter not learning how to kill a deer with a blow gun or stock on weapons to start WW3,the survival thinking of many is somehow confuse with the real events that we may be facing or the doom scenario of many dreams gone wasted .l be the first one to preach learning not to be confuse with unnecessary/unrealistic skills.
> My Opinion????.


You better have guns and you better know how to use them. You weren't born with those skills. They have to be developed. To continue your analogy, we're predators. Predators that are starving will fight to the death for food. If you only focus is on growing food, you'll be growing that food for whoever kills you and takes it from you.

As for medieval weapons, I have a Roman short sword with an 18 inch blade. Pretty useful as a survival weapon. Nice for situations when you don't want to make noise.

It doesn't matter what instincts you were born with. If you're in an environment you're unprepared for you will die. It's a like a house cat that someone dumps in the woods. Most of them will die because they don't recognize prey animals as food.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Unnecessary/unrealistic skills are those that will served no purpose in a real event, why learn to start a fire by rubbing two sticks with the many modern tools out there, how many people you know that don`t have a modern weapon. Being prepared for an emergency or disaster is part of survival, I didn`t say it wasn't ,that many will die, that`s true, making something with your hands is great entertainment, nothing wrong with that ,winter skills
> in Florida, I will need a big freezer to practice them and many experts have gone into the wilderness but have never come out, is that because lack of skills or lack of preparations, two different things.


IMO having the knowledge, skills, and being as prepared as you can be all go hand in hand. 
When you run out of lighter fluid or loose your last "bic" lighter and you are in the middle of the "boonies" how will you start that fire?

If you carry a magnesium fire starting set (Magnesium bar and scraper/striker) and have practiced (learning a skill) with it you can start a fire, and thats just one of the various ways you can start a fire without a match or lighter. Again tho that takes learning how to do it and then practice doing it until it becomes second nature. Oh wait that would also mean learning a skill....

How about when all of your food runs out and you have no firearms and you need to hunt or gather? You will need to know how to trap/snare game and what plants are edible.

you will need to know how to improvise weapons for both hunting and self defense. Oh wait that also would mean learning a skill...

I could go on and on, but I hope you get the picture.

Man was not born with the ability or knowledge to make a fire, hunt, or any other survival skills, it was a learning process.

Learn and practice any and every skill that you can because it will only help you in an emergency situation and not hinder you in any way.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 18, 2012)

readytogo said:


> The instinct of survival is in every animal, we are all biologically animals, some animals like the little squirrels forage constantly to prepared for the winter, it comes naturally for them, we are also born with that instinct but some of Us look at it in another way, we focus more on skills than foraging or food storage, preserving, we go overboard on equipment we forget survival common sense which is the main principal in surviving. Why will I try to make or buy medieval weapons for defense or hunting when I have a weapon or can get one, makes no sense, I live in Fl, do I need winter survival skills, no, how about a Jeep with winch and 40 lights on top, no. So common sense applies here like in any survival situation. If you smoke, how much money you spend on this useless habit that can be directed to your survival endeavors?, dont tell me that you will be spending money on cigarettes for that survival moment ,the story of the 3 little pigs comes to mind here, and no common sense. I really don`t need to go to Rambo U to learn any skills related to survival, I was born with them, that little squirrel is in all of Us. My energy most be focus on food for the winter not learning how to kill a deer with a blow gun or stock on weapons to start WW3,the survival thinking of many is somehow confuse with the real events that we may be facing or the doom scenario of many dreams gone wasted .l be the first one to preach learning not to be confuse with unnecessary/unrealistic skills.
> My Opinion????.


I so agree with this, I started learning survival skills from my mother. She was in the Philippines during ww II . I run across "cool things" all the time and am guilty of buying some.. Then go to pack stuff and wow, time to trim down some things. In my opinion survival is just that, what do you NEED to survive not what you want. You can only carry so much, or store so much, eventually you will need to resupply. Can you live now without things? Would you know how to do without?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Back in the 1970's we had a major snow storm that isolated the small town we lived in.

I had several calls about a "emergency need" and their requirement to be escorted out of town. They were out of cigarettes.

Local Volunteer Fire Dept was talking about breaking into the grocery store! Nursing mothers need milk! But they or me hadn't received any calls from nursing mothers...

And all this was from being snowed in after 2 days.


----------



## homesteadersam (Apr 11, 2013)

a quote from the movie _american beauty_ "never underestimate the power of denial". i believe that the bulk of humanity is currently living in a state of denial. that's the way they like it. "ignorance is bliss".

top scientists have been warning for decades that human practices are having a very bad effect on our planet. yet we have seen very little in remedial efforts. so now we are entering a period of consequences. the rains are flooding like never before. the jet stream is "acting so drunkenly as to make reliable weather prediction a thing of the past". they announced over the nightly tv news that all the oceans are now acidic instead of alkaline - and getting worse. some scientist said recently over the radio that current farming practices are killing and will kill all the birds left on this planet within a single decade. etc. . ... and yet - it seems the populace has switched off thier ears and eyes and brains. far too few are making use of that most basic survival instinct of logically reasoning out what may happen in the future and how to best deal with it. that little trick was what brought us out of caves and led to our "success" as a species. now tho, it seems that we, as a species, prefer to live in a perpetual state of denial that will likely lead us back to the caves. surely then, we, as a species, have lost those instincts that allow us to prepare for the future. at this point, all this speculation is moot. there is no avoiding the fact that our planet is deathly ill with a cancer too insidious to heal easily. even David Suzuki has given up hope for the future. all we can do now is batten down the hatches and ride out whatever storms roll over. however, that simply won't help if the oceans go stagnant (as has happened before on this planet, and is very likely now) and the very air we breathe becomes too toxic for life. for this reason, i cherish every moment i have, every precious minute with my children, every treasured embrace from my hubby - and yet, i still try to prepare for a life without civilization as we know it, for at least i still posess a will to live and therefore i shall maintain hope that life may still be possible for those prepared to survive come what may. ignorance may be bliss, but its just not for me.


----------

